# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Low-Cost UAV Swarming Technology (LOCUST) program, Office of Naval Research, Arlington County, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Office of Naval Research

Locust on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "US Navy goes tubular with autonomous swarming UAV demonstrations"

by Darren Quick
April 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

LOCUST - Swarming Navy Drones

Published on May 24, 2016




> LOCUST - Low-Cost Unmanned Aerial Vehicle Swarming Technology
> Office of Naval Research is testing multiple swarming unmanned aerial vehicles that could autonomously overwhelm an adversary.

----------

